# No lead brass soldering



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

www.noleadtransition.com just read the article. I've done minimal fittings, we are starting to change but not mandated yet that I've heard. Have you guys noticed differences in soldering lead free fittings? I mostly do residential service so 3/4 is typically the largest I see


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Coolcanuck said:


> www.noleadtransition.com just read the article. I've done minimal fittings, we are starting to change but not mandated yet that I've heard. Have you guys noticed differences in soldering lead free fittings? I mostly do residential service so 3/4 is typically the largest I see


 the difference comes into play when you get into your bigger sizes. The flux scorches before you get it hot enough to take the solder recommended soldering flux from Oateys is #95 self tinning flux.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> recommended soldering flux from Oateys is #95 self tinning flux.


Going to grab some for the shelf tomorrow, haven't noticed it on our wholesales shelves up here.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> the difference comes into play when you get into your bigger sizes. The flux scorches before you get it hot enough to take the solder recommended soldering flux from Oateys is #95 self tinning flux.


That and Canfield coppermate, been using that here in Cali since we went low lead then lead free years ago.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> The flux scorches before you get it hot enough to take the solder recommended soldering flux from Oateys is #95 self tinning flux.


any tinning flux that I have ever used never worked good for me,it seemed to me that once the flux got hot enough to tin the copper but not hot enough to melt the solder,so when you got the copper hot enough to melt the solder,the tinning was blowing out the joint as I was trying to solder the pipe.never had good luck with tinning flux.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That Sioux Chief PDF ia a snooze not even worth filling in the info for...

Essentially all it says is the silicon brass conducts heat slower so you can't heat it in one spot and get a good joint you'll burn the flux, so you have to move the torch to heat it evenly...

No Shiot! Tell me something i don't already know!


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

Nokorode has silicon flux now works great. In mass we've been lead free since January.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

I used Oatey #95 last week on three 2" No Lead ball valves and had no problem. I broke out my old Exacto propane torch with a large tip so that I could get a lower temp flame wrapping around a larger portion of the joint & kept moving the flame around. 

It did seem to take longer to get joint to soldering temperature than I expected but all went well using the propane torch.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

I've actually had an issue with lead free while I was using Hercules climate smooth flux, (btw that flux was awesome didn't run so was able to make nice joints) so went on a search and used utility flux that one was vary good u still need to keep the flame moving around


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Soft flame torches seem to work better. They wrap the flame around the bigger pipes and spread heat more uniform than the turbo torches.


----------

